# A look back



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Found these pics in the online version of the local newspaper this morning.

http://www.stltoday.com/gallery/new...n_1437b0af-58f6-576f-ab72-d1313264ffb5.html#0


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Some great nostalgia there. A bit sad, though ... those old steamers on their way to the scrap heap.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Interesting. The text mentions "serving mines north of Carbondale." One of those is probably where my grandfather worked.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

"At least they're being spared the indignity of having a diesel pull them on that last mile," That's just sad.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Look at all those steam engines, :thumbsup:


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*steam engines*

I found a book last week:100 years of steam engines{ from 1900 to 2000]. Very interesting reading.I`ve almost finished it. Those photos in the paper were really nice. Hate to see them go.The old days,I guess are gone forever.Only in our memories.
Last week,at a show I had a small train set for sale,setting in front of my table..A small boy,probably 4 or 5 years old,run up and set down and grabbed the set hollering my train! my train!.His mother was with him and she started saying no no. I asked her if I could give it to him.I didn`t see her husband come up as I said that. He told me the boy had a few trains and was crazy about them. I told the man that it made my heart glad that the young boy was interested in trains.

Just maybe it will carry over into his life someway. That little feller went away happy and it really made my day.

Life is great,most times,Sanepilot


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice move, Pilot ... happy kid ... he's got the bug, with some thanks to you!


----------

